# Dog joyriding around the neighborhood



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dog drives around for about an hour, then crashes into a neighbors mailbox. No Teslas, or dogs were harmed in this joyride.

https://www.kptv.com/general/video-...cle_508cdb38-da01-5638-abb6-cdc9ce51773c.html


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Dog drives around for about an hour, then crashes into a neighbors mailbox. No Teslas, or dogs were harmed in this joyride.
> 
> https://www.kptv.com/general/video-...cle_508cdb38-da01-5638-abb6-cdc9ce51773c.html


For God"s sake don't let Sen. Markey see THAT video!


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

And I'm like "Okay".


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> For God"s sake don't let Sen. Markey see THAT video!


Stole my line.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Total Nothingburger.

Nothing to see here folks. Move along.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Dog drives around for about an hour, then crashes into a neighbors mailbox. No Teslas, or dogs were harmed in this joyride.
> 
> https://www.kptv.com/general/video-...cle_508cdb38-da01-5638-abb6-cdc9ce51773c.html


Florida Dog Drives Better than Florida Man


----------

